# TC venture predator



## jallen (Nov 30, 2011)

Im thinking about getting one 22-250 and need to know some opinions and what scope would be the best to put on it thats not gunn empty my wallet.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

make sure the MFG date on the rifle is 11/2011 or newer, T/C just had a recall on them for the trigger. Viper Vortex would be a good choice, bushnell elite, or nikon. I wouldnt think you could go wrong


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

vortex is a great scope for low dollars and you cant get a better waranty


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum jallen. I think you'll be happy with T/C as for a scope I'd look at any of the above mentioned ones, they are all good glass IMO.


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

Super Sniper in a fixed 10x. Good glass edge to edge and tactical turrets. They also make a fixed 20x for the long range shots. You can pickup the 10x for $199.


----------



## cbaxp (Dec 5, 2011)

I love my TC venture predator in .223 execpt for the whole trigger issue, which i just sent it in for. But from what i have shot, its accurate.


----------

